

Startup Quote (Anniv. Ed.): Bruce Wayne, ceo & chairman, Wayne Enterprises - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4234103411

======
raychancc
Everything’s impossible until somebody does it.

\- Bruce Wayne

<http://startupquote.com/post/4234103411>

